# Iball Booster vs Fenda (F&D) f6000



## girishkumar518 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi ,

Which is the better one among iball booster and f&d f6000 ...

can any suggest good 5.1 speakers with good bass for less than 8k which is available on hyderabad  or online ?????



Thanks
Girish


----------

